# Tomcat mit 128 MB Ram



## freez (12. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich weiß, es ist wenig  Leider steht mir nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Kann ich Tomcat trotzdem zum laufen bringen auf einem VServer mit 128MB und Suse 9.3?

Meine Fehlermeldungen:

```
Jul 12, 2007 10:49:52 PM org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
Jul 12, 2007 10:49:52 PM org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 1691 ms
Jul 12, 2007 10:49:52 PM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
Jul 12, 2007 10:49:52 PM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.23
Jul 12, 2007 10:49:52 PM org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start
INFO: XML validation disabled
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:295)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:433)
Caused by: java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: unable to create new native thread
        at java.lang.Thread.start(Native Method)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.<init>(ThreadPool.java:644)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool.openThreads(ThreadPool.java:516)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool.start(ThreadPool.java:149)
        at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.PoolTcpEndpoint.startEndpoint(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:316)
        at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol.start(Http11BaseProtocol.java:151)
        at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol.start(Http11Protocol.java:76)
        at org.apache.catalina.connector.Connector.start(Connector.java:1090)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:457)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:700)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:552)
        ... 6 more
```
 Danke


----------



## mlange8801 (13. Jul 2007)

prinzipiell sollte das gehen - ich hatte tomcat/apache mal mit einer OpenCms installation auf einem Geode GX300 mit 128 MB und Linux Debian (woody - headless) zufriedenstellend betrieben.
Vielleicht mußt Du die Suse installation etwas verschlanken?


----------



## Zed (13. Jul 2007)

Es sollte gehen. Aber du musst drauf achten das dein Linux nicht zu viel Speicher verbraucht.
Das Zauberwort heißst ein schlankes Linux ohne jeglichen Schnick-Schnack

Ich würde dir ubuntu empfehlen als Server Installation.


----------



## freez (13. Jul 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Informationen.

Leider kann ich an dem VServer soweit nichts ändern. Das Betriebssystem ist fix und mehr Speicher bekomme ich a net. Ich habe schon Apache runtergeschmissen. Aber viel mehr geht dann auch nicht

@mlange8801: gibt es Einstellungen für Tomcat, damit er überhaupt mit so wenig Speicher startet? Oder liegt es ausschliesslich am System.


----------



## mlange8801 (14. Jul 2007)

> @mlange8801: gibt es Einstellungen für Tomcat, damit er überhaupt mit so wenig Speicher startet? Oder liegt es ausschliesslich am System.



Also bei mir lief er damals mit den Defaulteinstellungen (max. 64MB Heapsize). 
Wenn Tomcat (ohne Webapplikationen) startet benötigt der ja eigentlich auch nur ein paar MB an Speicher.
Wenn die minimale und maximale Heapsize nicht gesetzt wurde hat er eine maximale Heapsize von 64MB (defaultwert) Speicher zur Verfügung, die aber nur im Bedarfsfall angefordert werden. Von daher wundert es mich, dass er die paar MB (IIRC hat der ca. 8MB memory footprint) auf deinem System nicht mehr bekommt, wenn die tatsächlich nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen, sollte der Linux server ja eigentlich swappen?
Hast Du vielleicht eine Webapplikation oder ein Connectionpool o.ä. installiert, der sehr viel Speicher benötigt?
Ansonsten probiere dochmal mit anderen Heapsizes z.B: CATALINA_OPTS="-server -Xmx32m".


----------



## miketech (14. Jul 2007)

Hi,

interessant, ich habe die letzten Tage mal geschaut, ob man denn Tomcat auf einem VServer mit 256 MB RAM zum Laufen bekommt und ich habe viele Berichte gesehen, in denen es einfach nicht ging oder nicht lange. Ich drück aber natürlich trotzdem die Daumen, dass es klappt. Wäre super, dann käme Tomcat eventuell mit JSF auch mal für kleine private Projekte in Frage. Bisher bin ich hier auf PHP angewiesen (was natürlich nicht schlecht ist - bevor hier wieder was losgeht).

Gruß

Mike


----------



## robertpic71 (16. Jul 2007)

Ich musste mein Vserverprojekt leider noch verschieben, aber bei den Recherchen ist mir >> dieser Link << (englisch) untergekommen.
Einfach die Punkte durchackern und schauen ob es reicht...

Was laufen sonst noch für Sachen am VServer (MySQL, Postfix, Plexx...)?

/Robert


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jul 2007)

Wer ist Plexx?


----------



## robertpic71 (16. Jul 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer ist Plexx?



Uups, das waren Finger und Hirn nicht im selben Tempo.. :? 

Gemeint waren Plesk und Confixx. 

Zum eigentlichen Thread:
Wer allen Speicher auf seinem Vserver braucht, sollte solche Managementsoftware abdrehen - Telnet ist angesagt.


----------



## freez (17. Jul 2007)

Hallo, ja, plesk habe ich dort am Laufen. Und MySQL. Und ja, ich habe ein Datenbankpool definiert. Hilft es was, wenn ich da die maximale Anzahl der Verbindungen runterschraube? Ich versuche gerade bei den Verantwortlichen noch 128MB mehr gesichert (also 256MB) zu bekommen. Hoffentlich hilft es was.


----------

